# انواع الرفاصات :المحرك المروحي (الداسرة)



## ابو االهيثم (19 نوفمبر 2009)

تطوير الداسرة (المحرك المروحي) اللولبية:. في عام 1836م، قدَّم كلٌّ من المخترعين فرانسيس بيتيت سميث الإنجليزي وجون أريكسون السويدي، براءة اختراع لداسرة لولبية استطاعت دفع القوارب البخارية بكفاءة أعلى من عجلات التجديف.​لقد عملت المجاديف الجانبية جيدًا في المياه الهادئة. أما في البحار الهائجة، عندما تميل السفينة من جانب إلى آخر، فإنه يمكن لكلتا العجلتين أن تتوقفا عن العمل تمامًا خارج المياه لتضيع بذلك قوة الدفع. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، كان من الممكن أن تعمل. الأمواج على تحطيم تلك العجلات الهشة​أما الداسرة اللولبية المغمورة بكاملها تحت المياه، وهي ملحقةٌ بمؤخرة السفينة، فقد استخدمت الطاقة بكفاءة أكبر من عجلات التجديف، فهي تدفع السفينة إلى الأمام بسرعة أكبر بينما تضرب الداسرة في المياه. وفي عام 1845م، أصبحت السفينة المسماة جريت بريتن التي صممها برونل أول سفينة تُدفع بوساطة الداسرة اللولبية لتنتقل عبر الأطلسي.​يحرِّك المُحرِّك المروحي السفينة عبر الماء على حين أن المحرك يدير العمود الذي يبرز رأسه من تحت الماء بمؤخرة السفينة ويثبت المحرك المروحي بطرف العمود. ويوجد بمعظم المحركات المروحية أربع رِيَش مروحية، وعندما يدور المحرك المروحي فإنه يحرك نفسه لولبيًّا عبر الماء، وبذا فإنه يدفع السفينة إلى الأمام. ويوجد بمعظم السفن الصغيرة محرك مروحي واحد على حين يوجد بأكثر السفن الكبيرة محركان مروحيان وقد يصل العدد إلى أربع محركات مروحية بالسفن الأكبر حجمًا. ويزيد عدد المحركات المروحية الإضافية من قوة السفينة ويجعل السفينة تناور بسهولة. وعلى سبيل المثال، تستطيع السفن ثنائية اللولب أن تدور حول الزوايا بسرعة تحركها إلى الأمام بمحرك مروحي واحد وإلى الخلف بالمحرك المروحي الآخر.
أنواع الرفاصات

أولا الرفاص الحلزوني أو اللولبي (التقليدي) screw propeller 
اكثرالرفاصات شيوعا واستخدام في الملاحة البحرية ريش هذا الرفاص عددها يتراوح مابين 3 إلى 7 ريش مثبته بصرة الرفاص على مستوى دورن في شكل حلزوني وتثبت كل ريشه بزاوية معينه
يحتاج هذا الرفاص إلى دفة لتوجيهه وعمل المناورات
__________________________________________________ 

ثانيا الرفاص ذو التحكم في الخطوة (ذو الريش المتحركة) controllable pitch propeller
من مزايا هذا الرفاص انه لا يحتاج إلى تروس عكس الحركة لان ريشه متحركة ويمكن التحكم في زوايا هذه الريش 
دوران الريش يكون كبير وكافي لجعل الرفاص ينتج دفع عكسي بينما الدوران في نفس الاتجاه
المناورة تكون سريعة لتغير زوايا الريش عند دوران العمود 
هناك معدل مثالي لتغيير زوايا ريش الرفاص لإنتاج عجله قصوى أو تقصيريه
يمكن تركيب هذا الرفاص على السفن ويعمل بكفاءة على نوعين مختلفين تماما من حالات التحميل
 1 في حالة القطر والجر (القاطرات)
2 في حالات الرفع أو بمراكب الصيد
عيوبه:
آلية التحكم ومعدات التحكم تمر أسفل عمود الرفاص وداخل الصرة
الصرة تكون كبيره
يستهلك طاقه أعلى
أما طرق التحكم بهذا الرفاص
اما بضغط الزيت
ضغط الزيت وسوسته
أو مكابس هيدروليكي متصلة بعمود طويل لتحريك هذه الريش 



ثالثا: الرفاصات رأسية الدوران فويث شنايدر voith schneider propeller
هو عبارة عن قرص أفقي يدور حول محور رأسي وتتدلى الريش من القرص رأسيا ويمكن التحكم في زاوية كل ريشه على حده وبالتالي التحكم في كل ريشه على حده
مميزاته 
لايحتاج إلى دفه لان الريش تقوم بأعمال التوجيه والمناورة
يعطي مناوره جيده
اما عن حركة هذا الرفاص تكون عن طريق ذراع توجيه يحتوي على ثلاث مفاصل
الأوسط للتثبيت
العلوي متصل بمكبسين لتحريك الذراع في الاتجاهين س ص
والسفلي متصل بالريش ليحركها
العيوب:
الكفاءة قليله بالنسبة لقدرة المحرك 
لذ لايستخدم في الوحدات التي تبحر لمسافات طويلة
__________________________________________________

رابعا" الرفاص الرأسي على شكل Z
ويستخدم في المجاري المائية الضيقة لأنه يدور حول محوره 360 درجه 
مميزاته
 1 يعطي قوة دفع كبيره في جميع الاتجاهات
 2 يستخدم في الوحدات التي تحتاج إلى مناورات في الأماكن الضيقة كالروافع العائمة والمعديات
 3يختلف وضع الرفاص من وحده إلى أخرى ويمكن وضعه في إي مكان على مستوى عرضي واحد
 4 به ناقل حركه يستخدم للفصل والتعشيق فقط
 ****** ******
وفي الآونة الأخيرة اخذ الرفاص يأخذ منحنى تصميمي جديد ويكون هذا التصميم عبارة عن رفاص ليه شفرات مثل المضخة للزيادة كمية الماء المندفعة وخصوصا في الزوارق السريعة وال جت سكي"موتور البحر" بحيث يكون موضع الرفاص في نهاية الزورق ومتومضع في مجرى وظيفة الرفاص تكون هنا سحب الماء من خلال مجرى دخول الماء ودفعه بسرعة عالية نحوى مجرى الخروج ويكون نهاية مجرى الخروج متضايقة لالعطاء قوة دفع اكبر اوتكون هنالك دفة متمفصلة مع مجرى الخروج على شكل دائري 
وتصميم هذا الرفاص يكون من خلال ريش متموضعة على جسم الرفاص ليأخذ بهذا التصميم وظيفة المضخة بحيث عند العمل يدور الرفاص ليسحب الماء من خلال مجرى الدخول السفلي ويدفعه بسرعة عالية نحو مجرى الخروج الدائري الشكل "بسبب انسيابية الماء بالشكل الدائري بسهولة حتى في السرعات العالية"


----------



## M. ABBAS ELSAYED (23 نوفمبر 2009)

voith Schneider propeller


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر لاخى محمد عباس .. شرفت وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ميغ (25 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله يعطيك العافية 
و لكن أظن أن الموضوع بحاجة الى صور توضيحية أكثر


----------



## زهير سوريا (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ولكن اذا كان لديك معلومات اكثر عن الرفاص ذو التحكم في الخطوة (ذوالريش المتحركة) فنرجو النشر


----------



## السيد نور الدين (17 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يأخي الفاضل


----------



## ali_alex (19 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------

